# PCFE...FAMU confusion



## Kartikey (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
There seems to be a confusion about PCFE and FAMU and it would be wonderful if some experienced members were to help sort it out.
Czech language is a requirement for FAMU. Can the English speaking students benefit? 
One member does not like the PCFE institute. Otherwise, it is rated as among the best in Europe. What does it lack?

What's with the technology part of FAMU and PCFE? Are they comparable with those in USA/Canada? How old are they really?

There may be more questions that we may come across. Till then, kindly mention your understanding about these.

Regards,
Kartikey


----------



## yamaro1 (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah i had the same conusion i herad alot bad things about PCFE and the famu school is all czech language so i dont know how u wud benefir if u dont speak it. but alot of folks say famu is way better and pcfe is small classes and kind of shady. i was going to go there this fall but after two emails i cudnt get a respons from anybody and i sent alot so  idk i opted for this new school in the phillipnes called IAFT its only a year or 2 old so its kind of hard to finf info on  if but check it out u mite like it


----------



## MiR (Jan 29, 2007)

Stay away from PCFE! I attended there as part of a study abroad program in Spring 2005. Prague is an amazing city; PCFE, however, is not so amazing. FAMU is definetly the more legit film school in the Czech Republic - in fact, I'd say one of the tops in the world. PCFE is a shady scam run by two  businessmen looking to profit off of unassuming foreigners looking to get a "cheap" film education. 

I am running late to class (I am now in the grad film program at USC) - but if you'd like me to answer specific questions, ask here and I'll try to answer. I just wanted to make sure I caught this before anyone made the foolish decision to attend classes at PCFE.


----------

